# Thanks for the incentive!



## minerva (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all
I got to thinking the other evening what on earth could I contribute to a forum with so many talented members?
The answer came with an assessment of what I personally had gained from my lurking over the past two years (with the occasional post/comment)
Surprisingly I came to the conclusion that what I had gained most from your individual inputs was the confidence to "have a go".
Over the past two years I have avidly read anything that I thought would subscribe to an improvement in my workshop technique or indeed my workshop equipment, be it modifications to my small 7 x 12 lathe or making the basic tooling found in every-day workshops.
Now I haven't up to now had the foresight to fully document a "build" but attached is a photograph of my new shiny QCTP manufactured on the 7X12 with the addition of a vertical slide. It works a treat and the outlay was just under £10. (Toolpost and 15 holders)
So many thanks to you all for the encouragement . one member even has it written under his avatar "if you don't try it you will never know if you can do it. (thanks Bogs)
Now my new milling machine is to be delivered next Monday and the shenanigans will really begin
so "watch this space" 
Regards
TerryT


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 12, 2010)

Great job on the QCTP. 

Don't be afraid to post anything. Everybody likes the complex builds but the simple wobblers are cool also. As long as it has a few shiny parts, I'll be looking at it.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 12, 2010)

Fantastic TerryT.
I know what you mean. It's great isn't it?
And great job on the QCTP! Nice!
Be sure and post pics of the mill!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 12, 2010)

Terry, if you built that ship in your avatar, you should have no trouble with metal! I'll be watching this space. 

-Trout


----------



## minerva (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi guys, Steve,Zee,Trout 
Thanks all for the +ve comments.
As to the avatar trout, it's an ongoing 1:98 project build of HMS Victory, Admiral lord Nelson's flagship. I've been working on her on and off for the past 4 years ever since I found out a ggggrandfather of mine was a shipwright on said ship. As an ex pattern-maker the wood bit holds few mysteries after 65 years practice, which is more than can be said for metal-machining! however as I said before time will tell.
Regards 
Terry


----------



## joe d (Apr 13, 2010)

Terry

A little off-topic as regards machining, but as you are a Victory kind of fellow, check out this 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WdU3Zkeig[/ame] 

Would have enjoyed being there!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a slick looking QCTP Terry. Now you're the one giving incentives :bow:.
Thanks for posting the picture.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 13, 2010)

Terry,

So you tried it, and found you could do it.

Very nice toolpost indeed.

Bogs


----------



## minerva (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Joe, awesome!!
and when you remember the gun crews could reload in something like 90 seconds, what a fearsome foe to be up against?

Phil.
thanks for the plaudits but a long way to go I think 

and John
as mentioned before you must take some of the credit


----------

